# Wire in a hat brim? It's not working!



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've knitted a sun hat, and I found the proper gauge wire, crocheted it around the brim as instructed--only to find it "curling" (making the brim wavy instead of flat...I took out the wire and reworked it, blocking the brim with pins, and it still wasn't right. I can't tell if the wire is too long (too much stretch), too short, or just weird! I measured it to the circumference of the hat brim with a bit leftover for overlap as the instructions say. I've never done this before, so I'm really at a loss as to how to fix it. The wire was straight when I put it in, but when I pulled it out the second time, it went a little haywire...

Is there a trick to this? Does anyone have any other ideas I can try? I really wanted to have it for next week when I'll be out in the sun a lot. Would a good fabric stiffener perhaps work instead? I don't want to buy any unless I'm fairly sure it will work (have no other use for it). Help?


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Now, don't laugh but...

If I had such a problem I'd be pretty upset at the insturctions, which you followed. (I'd let them know about it later on.)

1. Assuming it's the right gauge wire, I'd wrap it around a big pot and try to shape it first. If that didn't work, I'd test, using my smallest/longest circular needles and see what happens. If nothing else, I'd use very heavy gauge wire. After that, I'd pray for better answers than I've offered. Good luck.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions...I know I'm never doing this again! I did actually put the wire around a big tray, and it stayed flat when I took it off. I am now toying with the idea of using boning--I also sew and it just occurred to me that might work if I can get it threaded through. Gee, the things I go through to keep from getting sunburn!


----------



## CarolDixon (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder if boning (like one would use in a corset) would work any better. And yeah, I'd be sure to let the designer know.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ha! Great minds think alike, Carol--we were typing at the same time! And by the way, my name is Carol too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, sigh. That didn't work, either...it's not curling so much but it's still curling. For now, I'm just going to abandon it and work on something else!


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you really just lay it aside and not think about it? I'll probably be awake half the night trying to think of a solution.

How about a trip to Home Depot? Just walk the aisles and expect the answer to appear on a shelf. 

Is it wider than the bottom ring of an average lamp shade? I'm thinking Thrift Store here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I do think a preformed circle would work better than trying to join the wire or boning ends (now eying the lampshades, LOL!)...but I can't go out today in search of anything...I do have a metal ring like one uses for macrame, though I am thinking that's too heavy. Perhaps something in between...I'll look around the house this evening. And yes, I think at this point I can lay it aside, since I don't want to look at it any more right now!  However, that doesn't mean the answer won't come to me in my sleep. Another thought I've had is to frog part of the brim so it's not so wide; that would make it a lot less floppy, though I'm not sure how well it would protect my neck. We shall see, and thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Be sure to post a pic when done. Using a lamp shade ring sounds like a good idea to me. 

Fabric stiffener may work, or elmer's glue. Until it rains


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did think about the glue thing, but I'll be wearing at the beach, so that's a bit risky. I haven't found the right ring yet, but I'm still looking!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thought I would suggest real liquid starch, but the beach thing could make that a no go. Thought about pipe cleaners so that you didn't have one long piece to have to control at one time. Thought about not crocheting over but running straight stitch of wire just behind last round so you could see what was happening or tighten before twisting ends (or just reverse stitch one or two stitches). Week-end is almost here so I would tack pretty scarf at back to cover nexk and just let the front flop. Looking forward to seeing how you solve it. (I'm also named Carol - just don't use it much...)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've given this a bit more thought, and I'm really convinced that I need a ring that won't flex. It's not so much the joining as it seems to be the firmness of the thing. Ah well. I'll sleep on it and see what I dream up.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think perhaps you need to add a glass of wine!!
Maybe the brim is suppose to be wavy. I know the craft rings come in alot of different sizes.
Sorry you are having such a time finishing this simple project. So frustrating for sure.
Post a pix when you solve the dilema.

Linda


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

how big is the brim, would using an old underwire bra not work?

If you took the wire out of an underwired bra you are no longer using would it be big enough and would it stay flat!!

Intruiging thought.

Aileen xx


----------



## knitonecatsthree (Apr 11, 2011)

I just finished a sun hat for a toddler, it called for sport weight yarn and 20 gauge wire for the brim, same idea, crocheting the last row over it. It seems okay now, after it kept sliding out of the beginning, but it is definitely bendable once it's on the hat, you kind of have to shape it but it is staying put, so maybe it's the wire gauge or type, I used the kind you use for jewelry-making.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've given this a bit more thought, and I'm really convinced that I need a ring that won't flex. It's not so much the joining as it seems to be the firmness of the thing. Ah well. I'll sleep on it and see what I dream up.


Wire coathanger might work.


----------



## Debry (Jun 24, 2011)

I am wondering if the wire in the prescribed gauge became somewhat "work hardened" before you threaded it into the hat brim. The more you mess with wire, the worse it can get, with truly a mind of its own!
Even just running the wire thru your fingers in a smoothing action will work harden it. Work hardening makes really flexible, bendy wire into a much more sturdy, "sproingy" material.
Do you think this might be a possibility?


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I wonder if memory wire, the kind used in jewelry making, would work?


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Elmer's Glue is similar to the medium used in acrylic painting. When dry it is set. With enough coats it will laminate something. But in this case, you'd have a plastic-coated hat. 

Starch would wash out,and some stiffeners, depending on what they were made of. I don't think any of those would be firm enough to support a real floppy brim, unless you used an awful lot of it, or the project was small. And it wouldn't breathe. 

I think the tempered wire lampshade idea is best of the bunch, or heavier gauge wire, which would still have some big swoops in it. 
That is one reason why hats are made of stiff straw. Maybe you could wear it over a thin straw 'lining'! 

I like the look of a brim pinned back in the front with a big flower. Then the back could hang down over your neck and you could wear lots of sunscreen on your face! 

Tizo 3 is great. 40 SPF,slightly tinted full UVA-UVB protection. Just got it from the dermatologist-- goes on silky smooth for use on the face where she peeled off some junk and let me have it about not wearing enough sun block. 

BH


----------



## mimizoe (May 6, 2011)

You could put several coats of Mod Podge from craft store on the brim and it would stiffen the brim.

Mimizoe


----------



## pattycakegranny (Jun 1, 2011)

What if you knit another brim to match and sandwiched plastic canvas in between - then crocheted the edges together? My friend is making a cap and that is how they instruct you to do the brim.


----------



## Abuela Oreo (Apr 1, 2011)

A hat pattern I have in a crochet mag. says to use cord from your weedeater as a stiffener for the brim.


----------



## lvd (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, My thought is that you have too many stitches fastening the wire to the hat. I have made many of these and find one needs only to use the least number of stitches possible to attach the wire. Gather the brim to fit the wire, not add the wire to stretch the brim. I use a heavy guage galvanized wire from a roll. If the brim is too heavy for the wire, double the wire and overlap the ends. Do not make the brim too large. Hope this helps. Lorraine


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I read the suggestion of glueing the wire to the item. I have had great success with Mighty Mendit which is available at Walgreen's. A friend bought it through one of the TV Infomercials and gave me a bottle. It binds fabric to whatever (I'm a sewer, too) and is washable, but will not dissolve in water/detergent.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

How about the wires that are used for those necklaces that are stiff? Check your local beading store or craft store. Or you could go another way and spray starch the brim of the hat and let it dry flat.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I would check the local hardwear shop. Tell the salesperson what you want to do and they may have a suggestion. There is a lot of wire out there that might fit the bill. I know when I was making a hoop skirt I used a stronger type of metal for the wire. Also you could try a plastic coated wire that is for electric, that worked best for my hoops.
Good luck
Deb


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> I would check the local hardwear shop. Tell the salesperson what you want to do and they may have a suggestion. There is a lot of wire out there that might fit the bill. I know when I was making a hoop skirt I used a stronger type of metal for the wire. Also you could try a plastic coated wire that is for electric, that worked best for my hoops.
> Good luck
> Deb


My sunhats all have brims that are shaped - not flat. A flat brim hat tends to blow off your head in any breeze. Maybe you needed to shape the wire after putting it in and maybe the wire was too long for the edge of the brim.

Don't give up


----------



## labovell (Jun 24, 2011)

For blocking, I use welding rod. It's stiff but flexible, and therefore great for blocking shawls, blankets, sweaters. I just tried bending a piece into a circle, and it works well. I bought a tube (1 lb) of 1/16" wire for a few dollars, and it's more than enough to last a lifetime. I bought it at a welding supply store, and I think they would probably sell a piece or two of the wire. When I went in, they had never sold welding rod to anyone to use in knitting projects. They thought it was a pretty strange use of their materials, but got a kick out of selling it to me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought I'd post a picture, since all these suggestions seem good except that this brim is really wide--the circumference is around 45"...you can see why I need something to hold it out (I do want to *see* the beach, lol). I tried the turning the brim up idea but I don't like the wrong side showing (and I always use sunscreen anyway, lots of it). I do have one more idea sort of put together out of thinking about all this, and I'll let you know if it works.

P.S. This is after blocking!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been looking for a sun hat and would love the pattern. I'm not so sure the floppy brim would bother me as much as you, but maybe if we saw a picture and had the instructions we might be able to offer a little more help. Will you share the pattern please?


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry I posted twice. Have to remember it takes a minute to show up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000387361

The pattern is here.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it is probably waving because when you crochet the wire to the end of the brim, you most likely, as I would, hold the brim in your left hand and the wire is flexing under your grip. I wonder if it would work better if you took a tapestry needle and attached the wire with an overlap stitch where you wouldn't necessarily have to hold the brim in your hand. Just a thought. Post a photo please when you've come up with your solution.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maggie Mae said:


> I think it is probably waving because when you crochet the wire to the end of the brim, you most likely, as I would, hold the brim in your left hand and the wire is flexing under your grip. I wonder if it would work better if you took a tapestry needle and attached the wire with an overlap stitch where you wouldn't necessarily have to hold the brim in your hand. Just a thought. Post a photo please when you've come up with your solution.


I actually crochet left-handed, and what I did was lay the wire my lap and work around it, because I was afraid of bending it. I'm going to try this last idea out...will let you know!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, you do have a problem! That sure does have the flops.
I'm sorry, but I'm really laughing. Looks like one of my projects. I'm always having things go wonkers. 

It's darling in concept and you did a swell job, but I think it is a real engineering problem. Even with a wire in there, at the edge, it's likely to droop like a lampshade. It needs support at the juncture of brim and crown as well. Maybe the plastic sheet brim, attached to a headband in between another layer would work. Then line the hat. I think it is big enough to wear over a straw hat. Add a pretty floppy silk flower and ribbon bow. Be darling.They used to charge a mint for hats like that in Nantucket. 

The mod podge idea might work. That syuff makes real stiff crochet baskets. Dip everything except the top part of the crown. In other words soak the part where the brim would start to bend outward (if it did) and the brim. You'd have to put a balloon inside or something and then flatten out the brim at an angle while it dried. Might work. I think it would be cuter combined with a straw hat. Not what you planned on though, but the under-hat would support it beautifully. 

BH


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

Just so everyone doesn't think I'm crazy, I posted my comment about the floppy brim not bothering me before I saw the picture! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

seafox said:


> Well, you do have a problem! That sure does have the flops.
> I'm sorry, but I'm really laughing. Looks like one of my projects. I'm always having things go wonkers. BH


You should have seen my SO's face when I tried it on in front of him--he laughed and so did I! But I am meeting his family next week for the first time (though I have known him for years), and I really want to make it right! The directions also say to run elastic through the bottom of the crown where the brim starts, but that didn't do much. Anyway, I may have something workable now--ready for step 2~!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

lol your posts are too cute..

Why not try doubling or even trippling the wire..some wires are just stubborn alone.

Hope that helps a bit,

Camilla



Sorlenna said:


> I do think a preformed circle would work better than trying to join the wire or boning ends (now eying the lampshades, LOL!)...but I can't go out today in search of anything...I do have a metal ring like one uses for macrame, though I am thinking that's too heavy. Perhaps something in between...I'll look around the house this evening. And yes, I think at this point I can lay it aside, since I don't want to look at it any more right now!  However, that doesn't mean the answer won't come to me in my sleep. Another thought I've had is to frog part of the brim so it's not so wide; that would make it a lot less floppy, though I'm not sure how well it would protect my neck. We shall see, and thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorlenna, Tell his family it's a burka :thumbup: 

I vote for the heavier wire, maybe 16 or 14 gauge. Did you use the yarn specified in the pattern? If yours is heavier, it will probably take heavier wire to hold it.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Your hat is beautiful. I do jewelry also and I would say your wire is not heavy enough gauge. This makes sense in the pattern also ...if your yarn is a little heavier or your gauge is a little different it may need a heavier wire..try doubling the size wire you have and you will get a good idea if this will work....I am sure that is the problem...I have done several vintage baby hats with wire and that was the problem I had...the heavier wire was the answer for me...good luck


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

The hat is real cute, what a great bunch of ideas to make it work. Saw a pattern somewhere for a hat out of plastic canvas would be great under it. just can't seem to find it. Sorry.


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Did you use a different yarn than what was called for in the pattern. The yarn looks heavier than what is in the pattern. If not, maybe there are not enough or too many stitches around. Did you just lay the circle of wire under the brim and then crocheted around? Or perhaps the stitches were too tight. I would go to a yarn shop and ask for help. Depending on the weight of yarn, that will determine the size of the wire. 

Good luck. It's a pretty hat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julianne said:


> Did you use a different yarn than what was called for in the pattern. The yarn looks heavier than what is in the pattern. If not, maybe there are not enough or too many stitches around. Did you just lay the circle of wire under the brim and then crocheted around? Or perhaps the stitches were too tight. I would go to a yarn shop and ask for help. Depending on the weight of yarn, that will determine the size of the wire.
> 
> Good luck. It's a pretty hat.


I used cotton yarn, and it met gauge, so the stitches are right (I rarely use the yarn called for with a pattern  ) . I tried using a bigger crochet hook and shortening the wire, and that helped some. Using two wires together didn't work...

I am getting closer, though! Here's what I finally did (I have to work with the materials I have on hand here, so a trip to the hardware or yarn store isn't possible today). I cut the boning in half lengthwise, then wrapped the pieces together with the smaller wire. This gave me a firmer circle that I could shape somewhat (I held it up to see if it was going to "flop" and it didn't). Then, I pinned the brim out, somewhat relaxed (not as tight as for regular blocking), laid the circle around it, adjusted it to size, and crocheted in again with the bigger hook.

After that, I pinned it out again and put a coat of fabric stiffener on it for good measure...waiting for it to dry now. Cross your fingers! Yeah, I know...a lot of trouble for one hat! Ha ha. But I guess I just got latched onto this because it seemed like something I "couldn't do" (and the minute someone tells me I "can't," I am bound and determined to try!).

I had thought about making another hat in white, but sheesh! Actually, I might (just for spite of this one :mrgreen: ) with a narrower brim that won't need the wire. It has definitely been a learning experience!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

I have saved that pattern -- it's in my "I must make this some time" file -- and I was wondering about using wire too. I'm following this discussion with interest and hope that you find a solution, and that you share it.

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## frosso krasia (Mar 25, 2011)

If nothing else works, find a straw hat and fit it to your knitted.
Then you have a reversible hat.
Just a thought, good luck.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> I have saved that pattern -- it's in my "I must make this some time" file -- and I was wondering about using wire too. I'm following this discussion with interest and hope that you find a solution, and that you share it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Linda


Linda, the knitting went amazingly fast--I've spent twice as much time fooling with this brim wire thingy than I did knitting it!


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

You did it!!!!! Yea!!!!!! I'm so proud of you!!!!!

This hat problem is the best example I've seen about how helpful everyone is at KP. Even the ideas you couldn't try were efforts to help and that's what counts.

I applaud you for making do with what you had and, oh, what a gorgeous hat!!!!!! 

And don't forget to have that little chat with the "designer." 

Enjoy your outing, in your beautiful hat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am so grateful to everyone--I knew I'd work it out with my fellow knitters' help! And once it's dry (which shouldn't take long, since we're looking at a high of around 100 today!), I'll take another picture.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

Was that pattern called Windandsea pattern? I saw it and considered making it, but then thought of what all could happen. The part that bothered me the most was that wire. So I didn't make it, although I still have that pattern. 

I found another hat pattern that looked a lot easier to make, but it called for a different type of yarn that I am not sure I can find around where I live. I plan to ask at a yarn shop that is 30 miles away that handles all kinds of yarn. I will look for the pattern and check out the details.

If all else fails, buy a lampshade, tilt it so you can see where you are going, and that will solve your problem with the wire and you will save yourself all that work involving all that crocheting! Good luck!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Did you use milliner's wire? The directions for a hat I saw said to get the wire milliners use.


----------



## eadowdy (Jun 6, 2011)

My friend made the same hat and asked me to crochet around the brim. You need millinary wire, it it stiff and has a memory. You will have to goggle it. We got ours from Australia. It was the only place we could get just a small amount. It cost about 15 us dollars. The hat came out just like the picture.


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

Whew! Sorlenna, you have saved me alot of pain...I just got a pattern for a sun hat [picture hat] and haven't made it yet. One place I did see that someone had used weed-eater plastic tubing. Also, for the stiffening, they say not to use starch or sugar water or glue, but to buy a crochet-stiffening product especially for that purpose. [ I'm guessing at a millinery shop or on line.] Please keep us posted. Linda


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have fabric stiffener, so that's no problem...$15 for a wire for one hat? Can't do it, regardless of how much length that is (see above post about never doing this again). I got into this whole mess because I saw a hat similar to this one at the mall and couldn't afford it.  Well, I'm calling it done, and I should have a final picture soon.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope Taffy 163 sees this.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've given this a bit more thought, and I'm really convinced that I need a ring that won't flex. It's not so much the joining as it seems to be the firmness of the thing. Ah well. I'll sleep on it and see what I dream up.


or maybe it needs more flex. like those pop out thingys. fold away laundry hampers and sunscreens for the car windows. they twist and fold on purpose. then pop open. i had a ready made sun hat like that years ago. it curled up into a little pouch then popped open to about 18 inches across the brim.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The shape didn't change after putting the stiffener on, which is good! So, I'm calling it done. And the white one is ready for a brim (yes, I'm working that one top down), but I'm thinking "ruffle" at this point! This has been a learning experience. What did I learn?

1. Some things do not have a proper substitute. :shock: 
2. Some things can be salvaged, but they turn out to be perhaps more work than they are worth. :hunf: 
3. My forum friends ROCK! :XD: But I already knew that!


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!! It looks really great. Enjoy your stay at the beach, after all this I hope you have a sunny day. Our coast is real cloudy and cool right now.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

It's beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

Great job "fixing" it. The hat looks so much better!


----------



## labovell (Jun 24, 2011)

And no trip to the welding supply store! It looks great.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a website I've used before to purchase some items to refurbish an old hat. They had what I wanted and got it to me in good time. I see that they have the millinery wire called for. www.judithm.com/shop/

Good luck because I really like the hat.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like you found a good solution--the finished hat looks great.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

It sounds to me like the fabric is being stretched when you insert the wire. Try crocheting over the wire around the brim instead of threading it through. Anna


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

It's entirely possible that you have too many or too few crochet stitches to attach the wire to the hat and you may be buckling the wire, or the wire is too long for the circumference of your hat.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Abuela Oreo said:


> A hat pattern I have in a crochet mag. says to use cord from your weedeater as a stiffener for the brim.


I think this would be worth a try, it comes in different thicknesses and if you have a weedeater you could use the rest for that.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought I'd post a picture, since all these suggestions seem good except that this brim is really wide--the circumference is around 45"...you can see why I need something to hold it out (I do want to *see* the beach, lol). I tried the turning the brim up idea but I don't like the wrong side showing (and I always use sunscreen anyway, lots of it). I do have one more idea sort of put together out of thinking about all this, and I'll let you know if it works.
> 
> P.S. This is after blocking!


Your hat is Beautiful, I hope you find a solution, Thrift store maybe. Look at basket rims or anything that would work, you going to have me looking for ideas (lol). A lady in my knitting group had the same problem. I would like to find out what works and tell her about it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

What about fishing line? Not sure what weight.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you....I've been saving that pattern and some pretty yarn to make THE hat when I finished other stuff. Now I know exactly what to do and how to do it. Thanks, again, and enjoy your vacay.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

You did a great job with that hat! It shows you have what it takes to do almost anything if you really want to do it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Or are just too plain stubborn to accept that it can't be done! Ha ha!


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Was there a headband to make a distinct shape where brim meets crown?

Narrow Petersham, or something equally firm?


Grosvenor,Australial


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

you'll be beautiful in it.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

My mother had made miles of I-cord and sewed it up to make a cloche.
She put some wire around the hem, to make a sort of turn-up-brim.

The wire was covered with very fine cord.

Is that what was used for the sunhat?

I'm talking of a product from about 30 years ago


Grosvenor, Australia


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks fabulous! You did it! I would not have thought it possible, it looked so heavy. Good for you. You'll be the Belle of the Ball. 

BH


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> Was there a headband to make a distinct shape where brim meets crown?
> 
> Narrow Petersham, or something equally firm?
> 
> Grosvenor,Australial


No...the directions called for elastic threaded through where the brim meets crown, but that didn't do anything for the shape of the brim. I finally used the boning + wire...and learned my lesson about trying to figure out substitutes.


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

"Redhook" Are you holding those teddy bears in your picture, or are they on your sweater?? Adorable! Do you have a pattern? Linda


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Your hat is a great looking hat, But with all the trouble you had. I think I would of bought some sun block. I copied the pattern . I want to give it a go to.. Thank you for not giving up. We all learn something.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Your hat is a great looking hat, But with all the trouble you had. I think I would of bought some sun block. I copied the pattern . I want to give it a go to.. Thank you for not giving up. We all learn something.


Oh, I have lots of sunblock, too! And after a certain point, I just became determined to do it, simply because I started to think I couldn't...if that makes any sense. I found myself thinking of my grandmother, who once asked me, "Why are you so hard-headed?" and I answered, "Because I'm related to you."


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Bravo!!


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

I found it on the web. I think it wood be a bit bulky as a sweater.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

labovell said:


> For blocking, I use welding rod. It's stiff but flexible, and therefore great for blocking shawls, blankets, sweaters. I just tried bending a piece into a circle, and it works well. I bought a tube (1 lb) of 1/16" wire for a few dollars, and it's more than enough to last a lifetime. I bought it at a welding supply store, and I think they would probably sell a piece or two of the wire. When I went in, they had never sold welding rod to anyone to use in knitting projects. They thought it was a pretty strange use of their materials, but got a kick out of selling it to me.


That would have been brazing rod - ordinary welding rod is shorter, and is coated with chemicals, and is not flexible. Think of 4th-of-July sparklers as a comparison. Brazing rod is longer, but for the hat you would need more than one piece, I am thinking 3 of them, and I am not sure how you would fasten them together without a lump where they joined.
I love the hat - very feminine and pretty! I am thinking a plastic of some sort would be good - clear, not glossy, maybe several flexible cutting boards, cut in semi-circles that remind you of armhole facing as used in sewing - so that the brim isn't flat, but slightly tapering downward from the headband area. Not sure if it is possible to buy stiff plastic "wire", but with moisture I would question ordinary hardware store wire, as it will rust too easily. JMHO...


----------



## bananarobin (May 9, 2011)

Hat makers turn the edge of the brim over the wire, about 1/4 inch. This is stitched blind or decorative, your choice.The weight of you knitting, could demand a heaver gauge wire to support the weight. Search a millinery site for info.


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

I believe you have successfully conquered the hat!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been wearing it all day! WooHoo!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

YAY Congrats!! Today I could of used one at the flea market.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so proud of you!


----------



## JudyAF (Jan 3, 2013)

I just finished a floppy open work summer hat. I used floral wire to shape the brim. I just crocheted the wire in on the last row. I used tape to secure the ends I will go back and put a dot of super glue so the ends will stay put. It is easy to work with and has just the right amount of flex so I can shape it the way I want.


----------



## JudyAF (Jan 3, 2013)

I used wrapped floral wire for my brim. I wanted to be able to shape it and got really good results. I only used one thickness of wire, but I think if two thicknesses were used it would be stiffer.


----------

